# This devoted to Airwolf  :)



## Dragongirl (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## Piratecat (Dec 20, 2002)

That's not a problem, and certainly apropos. You may want to make it a smaller, please - we asked Airwolf to do the same a year or so ago - but as long as the clothes stay on, he's a fine sig.


Good Signature guidelines for members in general:

In general, horizontal sigs are better than vertical sigs, because they take up less space.  And remember that a good rule of thumb is: never have a sig that is longer than your post. If your post is short or you're posting multiple times in one thread, consider turning off your sig on the later posts.

Thanks for letting me hitch space on your thread!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Fair is fair, true, but Airwolf didn't come up with his sig as a reaction to anyone else.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

Wow, I'm dumbstruck.    I just don't know what to say.  I inspired a thread.

I must get my head to stop spinning.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Wow, I'm dumbstruck.    I just don't know what to say.  I inspired a thread.
> 
> I must get my head to stop spinning.
> 
> ...




Hey, why not? You're a valued member of this community, and have been for a long time. You've contributed in a constructive manner the entire time you've been here. You seemed to have gone away for a while, but it was good to see you back.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Hah!!  Good idea, Dragonchi- er, Dragongirl!!

Now, if only I could figure out what to do about my ever-expanding sig...

(Sig intentionally left on, even though it's longer than this post, for illustrative purposes.)


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, why not? You're a valued member of this community, and have been for a long time. You've contributed in a constructive manner the entire time you've been here. You seemed to have gone away for a while, but it was good to see you back. *




Thanks.  Such high praise.  I think I'm going to blush.  I hope that when I add my thoughts they are useful in some way.     

As you mentioned I have not been on the boards as much as I used to, darn boss.  I still check in now and then.  At home the Mrs. and I started working out at a gym, so less time to post from there as well.  

I mentioned this many moons ago when I first started with the bikini babe in my .sig, if any of the moderators find the picture offensive or if they get complaints about it, and choose to ask based on those complaints, I will happily remove the picture from my .sig file.  

Personally I think it would be funny if one of the female posters wanted to add a thumbnail of beefcake in their .sig.   


Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, I remember all that. I know you haven't tried to offend anyone, and have been more than accomodating in regards to this. I also agree that what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

I think Dragongirl's heart is in the right place, but I think care must be applied in matters like this in order not to make enemies out of friends. Both Airwolf and Dragongirl are good hearted people, and I don't want this to turn into an issue.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 20, 2002)

If there's a problem, it's a moderator issue - and I gently suggest that other kind and well-meaning folks should withdraw their metaphorical oars from the water.  Airwolf doesn't mind, the Moderators don't mind, and Dragongirl is hopefully poking fun in a light-hearted way - so no need for concern on anyone's part.  If Dragongirl is truly upset instead of just "returning the favor", I have no doubt that she knows to inform a friendly neighborhood moderator.

Fair enough?


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *I must get my head to stop spinning.*




Considering her choice of pictures, I am glad you said "spinning" and not "swimming"...


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

I agree with both CH and PC.  I think DG is having some lighthearted fun, at my expense, which is fine.  I enjoy jokes and pranks on others and long ago learned to laugh at them when people play them on me.  
(I just wish I was as well *cough*hung*cough* as the guy in the picture. )



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Considering her choice of pictures, I am glad you said "spinning" and not "swimming"...  *




The last thing you all want to see is me in a swimsuit.   It would probably make you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *If there's a problem, it's a moderator issue - and I gently suggest that other kind and well-meaning folks should withdraw their metaphorical oars from the water.  Airwolf doesn't mind, the Moderators don't mind, and Dragongirl is hopefully poking fun in a light-hearted way - so no need for concern on anyone's part.  If Dragongirl is truly upset instead of just "returning the favor", I have no doubt that she knows to inform a friendly neighborhood moderator.
> 
> Fair enough?   *




OK. 

*sniff*

Piratecat yelled at me!


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *(I just wish I was as well *cough*hung*cough* as the guy in the picture. )*




You'd better be careful.  You've misspelt "Hong" and when that happens you get beaten with a "stick"...

Mark "IYKWIM AITY'D Better" Clover

(sig disabled for PC, IYKW... bleh!)


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Dec 20, 2002)

Uh Oh! I saw this coming back during the Haiku contest! :

Spring cherry blossoms,
are beautiful images.
but Airwolf's sig's rule!

---

RE: the above

Please dear DragonGirl,
don't hate me for my Haiku.
Much respect for you! 

---- ANYWAY:  How about a compromise?


----------



## Terraism (Dec 21, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Thanks.  Such high praise.  I think I'm going to blush.*




Personally, I'm just waiting for missy Dragongirl to notice that part...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 21, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks.  Such high praise.  I think I'm going to blush.   *




If you begin to blush, I'd have to begin to put bikini girls in my .sig

_Horacio thinks again about it, and about what painfully things could DG do to him if he does that, and then he decides to correct his assertion_

If you begin to blush, I'd have to... to... to... I don't know, to do something. 

I'm the only one that blushes here! 



_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *If you begin to blush, I'd have to begin to put bikini girls in my .sig
> 
> Horacio thinks again about it, and about what painfully things could DG do to him if he does that, and then he decides to correct his assertion *



Ah good thinking Raymond!

As for anyone's concern that this will develop badly I was in part poking fun and in part protesting.  But I have not asked anyone to change their sig though I would not mind if someone did.  Now I just have the challenge of finding enough almost naked guys to put in my sigs until all the guys on here poke Airwolf to death.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Ah good thinking Raymond!
> 
> As for anyone's concern that this will develop badly I was in part poking fun and in part protesting.  But I have not asked anyone to change their sig though I would not mind if someone did.  Now I just have the challenge of finding enough almost naked guys to put in my sigs until all the guys on here poke Airwolf to death.   *




First, I hate my Spanish first name, and in English it sound even bizarrer 

Second, not all guys would poke Airwolf. I for one find all that very funny.

Third, _Horacio blushes_


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *First, I hate my Spanish first name, and in English it sound even bizarrer  *



I know you do, but that is what you get for suggesting you might post pics of nearly naked women in your sigs.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I know you do, but that is what you get for suggesting you might post pics of nearly naked women in your sigs.   *




It wasn't a suggestion, and I changed it as soon as I thought it... 

_Horacio blushes more_


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It wasn't a suggestion, and I changed it as soon as I thought it...
> 
> Horacio blushes more *



Yes, but you should not have thought of it in the first place!    Gonna have to send you back for more training.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 21, 2002)

Reduced the size but lost certain . .  . aspects.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Yes, but you should not have thought of it in the first place!    Gonna have to send you back for more training.   *




I need no more trained. I'll be a good boy. I won't think bad things anymore. Don't punish meeeeeeeeeeeee....

_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hah!!  Good idea, Dragonchi- er, Dragongirl!!
> 
> Now, if only I could figure out what to do about my ever-expanding sig...
> 
> (Sig intentionally left on, even though it's longer than this post, for illustrative purposes.) *



Simple enough.

Create a sig thread here in Meta. In that thread, you put all the IC information that now is in your sig. Then, put a link into your sig that reads "My IC characters" or something like that. 

edit - Of course, if the thread contains only IC-character-related stuff, it might also go into IC or RG instead...

Another thought: Put all of your IC characters into one thread (complete with a link to the appropriate game, etc. each). Then, link to that thread.
If some IC characters need to be in other threads, either duplicate the info or put a link to the respective other threads into the list thread.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Ah good thinking Raymond!
> 
> Now I just have the challenge of finding enough almost naked guys to put in my sigs until all the guys on here poke Airwolf to death.   *




Poked?...by guys?  Ah, thanks for the thought Dragongirl, but I'm really not into that.  

As for the challenge, bring it on!!  I can find far more bikini models than you can find speedo models.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All your bikini are belong to us 



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *I need no more trained. I'll be a good boy. I won't think bad things anymore. Don't punish meeeeeeeeeeeee *




Poor poor Horacio, Dragongirl's little pet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Simple enough.
> 
> Create a sig thread here in Meta. In that thread, you put all the IC information that now is in your sig. Then, put a link into your sig that reads "My IC characters" or something like that.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice, Darkness.  I'll probably try to get that done this weekend (finished finals yesterday!!!   ).  I think I'll just dump my current sig into a meta thread and link to it from my sig.  Two clicks and you'd go from my game action post to the relevant character's stats...  not bad.  I think I remember Gnomeworks doing something like that.

Probably go with something like:

PbP Count:  X Games DMed (link to games run post in sig), X Games Played (link to games played post in sig).

Plus, that'd give me room to do something interesting, like put a pic in my sig.  

One other sig thought:  with the Avatars on, that's another way to quickly see what posts are mine (both for myself, trying to see where I last commented somewhere, and others).  Having the Prince of Midenhall marching by my name reduces the need for a huuuuuuuuuuuge a sig.  

My sig seemed like such a good idea when I was in less than a dozen games.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 22, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *As for the challenge, bring it on!!  I can find far more bikini models than you can find speedo models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna bet?  I have my own personal model for it now.  



			
				Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Poor poor Horacio, Dragongirl's little pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Horacio?  I think he likes it.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Wanna bet?  I have my own personal model for it now.
> 
> Poor Horacio?  I think he likes it.   *




_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Terraism (Dec 22, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio blushes *




And that's a "yes," folks!


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Not that this is directly related to the topic of this thread, but since it came up, I'd like to point out that I've improved my sig.  See below!!  

Even better, I can include it on virtually all of my posts, since most of my posts are over two lines.  

However, I may add a spiffy pic of some sort if I can come up with one.

EDIT:  New pic added to sig.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey! What'd *I* do??


----------



## Horacio (Dec 23, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hey! What'd *I* do?? *




I don't know, but I love the "I blame Piratecat" banner, I think I'm going to use it too...


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hey! What'd *I* do?? *




I suppose you've missed the threads recently in which you've been blamed for darn near everything?

I think, P-Kitty, the question is "What _didn't_ you do?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know, but I love the "I blame Piratecat" banner, I think I'm going to use it too...  *




Have at it, my blushing friend!!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 25, 2002)

Now that just won't do! We can't have 2 posters with the same .sig, now, can we? But then again, we all _do_ blame PirateCat . . .


----------



## Welverin (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Now that just won't do! We can't have 2 posters with the same .sig, now, can we? But then again, we all do blame PirateCat . . . *




What if he added bunnies and midgets to it, would that be different enough?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *But then again, we all do blame PirateCat . . . *



Darn skippy. Still, I blame Piratecat for that.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Darn skippy. Still, I blame Piratecat for that. *




The Hand and Eye blame the body.....


----------



## Welverin (Dec 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The Hand and Eye blame the body..... *




Well, it is the bodies fault they're no longer attached, a little resentment is only natural.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Now that just won't do! We can't have 2 posters with the same .sig, now, can we? But then again, we all do blame PirateCat . . . *




To blame Piratecat is to be an ENWorlder.  I can tweak some graphic bells and whistles if Horacio would really like.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 26, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What if he added bunnies and midgets to it, would that be different enough? *




Arg! Why do you force me to do this again?

_I have a theory, it could be bunnies...
Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes!
They've got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses!
And what's with all the carrots?
What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
Bunnies! Bunnies! It must be bunnies!

Or maybe midgets.
_


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arg! Why do you force me to do this again?
> 
> ...




What's wrong with cute bunnies?


----------

